# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Cyprinids >  Help ID this fish - Hypsibarbus wetmorei (lemon fin barb)

## bossteck

Dear all, 

I got 5 of this fellas from a good friend. Would like to find out more about them. 
Pictures are quite poorly taken due to lack of skills on my part  :Embarassed:  



Another picture



As you can see, it measures a good 6-7 inches. 

Dear Mods, 

Kindly help to shift the post to the right fauna folder if this is the wrong one. 
Thanks!

----------


## bryan

Tinfoil Barb. I hope you have a really really big tank. A pond would be great.

----------


## bossteck

Thanks for the id man! 

I do have a big tank, but no pond. However, they are getting too big and is stressing out the other denizens in the tank.

----------


## mickthefish

bossteck
i have a different ID mate, i'm 99% sure you have lemonfin barbs.
a beatiful fish that grows pretty large and they get skitish a the slightest movement, but they have the good looks to make up for the rest.

regards
mick

----------


## gills

same here. they don't really look like tinfoils. :Confused:

----------


## bossteck

Hi there, 

I wouldn't know. But you guys are right about them being skitish and growing big. I have since gave them away to another hobbyists here that goes by the nick of Stoner. Hope he is enjoying them more than I do.  :Smile:  

Cheers!

----------


## Jungle-mania

I always thought tinfoil barbs had black and sliver stripes on their tail fin and red for the others with a bright silver gills, hence the name.

----------


## Quixotic

Looking at line drawings between them, the markings on the dorsal and caudal fins certainly closely resemble those of the lemonfin barb.

_Hypsibarbus wetmorei_, lemonfin barb (picture from www.fishbase.org)

_Barbonymus schwanenfeldii_, tinfoil barb (picture from www.fishbase.org)

----------


## andy rushworth

Hypsibarbus wetmorei ,the legandary Lemonfinned Barb can apparently reach lengths of up to 20 inches in the wild ?

----------


## ridskiscap

Thank you, this is good news for other visitors

----------

